# patching and skim coating on brick



## n8sr (Nov 1, 2005)

Ive gotten myself in an indecisive position on a job.in 2 bedrroms i have three outside walls of plaster directly on top of brick,plaster is in pretty bad shape,
started to put 1/4 drywall but having a hard time, with screws,(hit or miss)
w/ mor missing,ive skim coated my own house but it wasnt as bad as this plaster. any suggestions?


----------



## FireballBrick (Oct 14, 2005)

Are you having problems with just getting the nails in? I would say predrill or use a selftapping masonry screw witha countersink head....never thought about this wuestion, because I would bring out the brick and let that be my wall. Anyone else?
Adrienne


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

A few things we've had to do in the past:

One job space was tight so we literally had to use construction adhesive and Tapcons to secure the 3/8" overlay onto the plaster over brick wall. time consuming yes, but it's still holding strong to date.

If you have some room to spare, fur out with some 1x's then install the sheetrock.


----------



## n8sr (Nov 1, 2005)

*responding*

I have thought of using adhesive and/or tapcons,I have been able to get some screws in so i think i might use adhesive and go from there.Thanks alot for your help.what brand of adhesive do you recommend for this, would liquid nail be sufficient or is there a better product within cost reason?


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

For the amount your going to need to assure a solid install, the big tubes of the Liquid Nail will work just fine. I've tried a few other brands in the past for different projects and realistically cannot tell a difference from one to the other except for price between brands. Never had a call back, so I guess that's a good thing. :cheesygri


----------

